# Hojas de Datos de Microchip



## maunix (Dic 29, 2006)

Subo estos links para facilitar la tarea de búsqueda de hojas de datos ó datasheets.

Es frecuente que se pregunte dónde conseguir tal o cual hoja de datos, o donde buscar una nota de aplicación ó Application Note.

Es por ello que les acerco estos links de fácil acceso

*Hojas de Datos:* Microchip DataSheet Finder

Una vez que elegimos el pic se nos abre una nueva página con toda la información y datasheets relacionadas con el mismo.  Dicha información suele ser bastante completa.  Los datasheets suelen estar disponibles incluso semanas o meses antes de que los mismos salgan al mercado. 

*Notas de Aplicación: *Microchip Application Notes


Espero le sea de utilidad


----------



## pet (Abr 24, 2007)

Hola estoy cursando una asignatura en la carrera en la que damos el PIC 18F4550. Si a alguien le hace falta información sobre este PIC tengo los apuntes de la asignatura. Son una especie de manual en el que explica todo respecto a este PIC. A y está en castellano.


----------



## Meta (Feb 25, 2008)

¿Puedes incluir también hijas de datos sobre AVR de ATMEL en el post inicial?


----------



## macraig (Mar 21, 2008)

Aqui esta la información de micros avr, agrupados por familia
http://www.atmel.com/dyn/products/devices.asp?family_id=607
Salu2


----------



## Meta (Nov 8, 2008)

*Hojas de datos más usados. (DataSheet).*


Gama 12F:
PIC12F508/509/16F505
PIC12F629/675
PIC12F683

Gama 16F:
PIC16F627A/628A/648A
PIC16F84A
PIC16F87/88
PIC16F87XA
PIC16F882/883/884/886/887

Gama 16F mejorado:
PIC16F193X/LF193X
Más información aquí.

Gama 18F:
PIC18F2455/2550/4455/4550


----------



## sebitronic (Nov 11, 2008)

la pagina que yo uso para los datasheets es esta 

www.datasheetcatalog.com
hasta ahora siempre encontre todas las datasheets que necesite


----------



## Ardogan (Nov 11, 2008)

No dejen de ver los manuales de referencia, están organizados por módulo (USART, CCP, MCPWM, USB, CAD, etc) y tiene un poco más de información que en las hojas de datos, y código fuente para inicializarlos (en assembler).

Reference Manual's

También están buenos los seminarios web, es una buena introducción cuando uno no tiene idea de como funciona o para que sirve tal producto, y una buena colección de aplicaciones (control de motores, conectividad, diseño analógico entre otros). Para empezar de cero.

Los tutoriales tienen el mismo objetivo que los anteriores, no veo por qué han separado en estas dos categorías.

Saludos


----------



## niko_87 (Dic 19, 2008)

Hola a todos aquí conseguí material  de éste PIC ,  lo pongo a disposición de ustedes, está muy completo,  Saludos…


----------



## bakhosm (Ene 31, 2009)

hay otra pagina colocan en google datasheets y les sale un monton de paginas, es mas en google colocan el numero de referencia y ahi saldria los datasheets...


----------



## Vegetal Digital (May 15, 2009)

Hoy les quiero mostrar un programita que me dio un amigo  . Se trata de “maps”; *Microchip Advanced Part Selector* . Podemos tener un breve informe de un microcontrolador de microchip en segundos, o filtrar uno de acuerdo a nuestras necesidades . Les dejo una fotito y el instalador, no necesita contraseña ni nada.

http://www.microchip.com/stellent/idcplg?IdcService=SS_GET_PAGE&nodeId=1924

12MB aprox.


----------



## Ardogan (May 15, 2009)

También hay una versión online: http://www.microchip.com/maps/main.aspx


----------

